# قسم لاجهزة الاستقبال



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*اقترح انشاء قسم فرعي في المنتدي التقني ( منتدي الكمبيوتر ) خاص باجهزة الاستقبال و برامجها و تحديثاتها و ترددات القنوات الفضائيه علي جميع الاقمار الصناعيه و اتعهد بالمشاركة الفعالة في تنشيط هذا القسم و موضوعاته*​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اقتراح*

اقتراح جميل


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اقتراح*



esambraveheart قال:


> *اقترح انشاء قسم فرعي في المنتدي التقني ( منتدي الكمبيوتر ) خاص باجهزة الاستقبال و برامجها و تحديثاتها و ترددات القنوات الفضائيه علي جميع الاقمار الصناعيه و اتعهد بالمشاركة الفعالة في تنشيط هذا القسم و موضوعاته*​


 
اقتراح رائع الرب يباركك​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اقتراح*

اقتراح رائع جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اقتراح*

*ننتظر الضوء الاخضر من الادارة للبدء الفعلي*​


----------



## red333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

قسم حيوى فعلا
وسيكون مفيد حقا


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ممكن اساعد فيه برضه 

ننتظررأى الادارة


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> انا ممكن اساعد فيه برضه
> 
> ننتظررأى الادارة


* شكرا للمشاركه ..ننتظر الرد من الاداره*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك
فكره رائعه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*حقيقة لا ادرى لماذا لم ترد الادارة علي الاقتراح حتي الان برغم اهميته و الاستفاده التي ستعود علي الكثيرين من تنفيذه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*يبدو ان الادارة غير راضيه عن الاقتراح و لهذا تتجاهله*
*نعتذر لجميع الاخوه هنا*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يدبر الامورررر


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*اقتراح جامد و اهو بردو نكسر شفرات القنوات اللي مصوا دمنا*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 فبراير 2012)

اقتراح جيد يفيد الكثيرين


----------



## Abd elmassih (7 فبراير 2012)

انا اؤيد هذا الاقتراح فهذا القسم سيكون مفيد للجميع​


----------

